
Virgin Galactic’s Space-Grazing Aircraft Is Ready for Liftoff - Flemlord
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2009/11/ff_whiteknight/
======
AndrewO
There's something about Scaled Composites' style that's so cool. I'm sure
functional characteristics come first, but their planes seem to have an
unmistakable style of their own. I'd love to hear about their design process
and how much thought goes into the aesthetic or if it's a natural consequence
of their materials and project constraints.

------
des
" _On reentry, you’ll be able to hear the distinct pings of single molecules
of helium and hydrogen hitting the carbon-fiber vessel as it begins to
encounter the atmosphere._ "

Is that true? If so ..... wow.

